# NeoModus Direct Connect file-sharing



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Has anyone ever used this program? NeoModus Direct Connect file-sharing

http://www.neo-modus.com/

What can you tell me about it? Pros & cons

Savvy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

NO


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

SavvyLady,

Sorry
Hehe I always want to answer someone that way.
You never see anyone say just no so you got picked for this one. 

I have never used any type of file-sharing so can't say much more then NO.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

I can't believe you said NO & nothing more...LOL too funny!!


Savvy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

SavvyLady,

Well how many post have you seen where they ask "can anyone help me" or something like that. But no one every says NO. I have been wanting to do that for years and you are the real lucky one to be picked as the first. 

Don't you feel good about it.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Apparently the "NO" you gave me is the right answer to my question.

Seems No is correct, as it looks like nobody has used it.


Savvy


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi,

It seems just like another Kazaa, Grokster clone - a peer to peer file sharing program.

This page has lots of user comments:

Direct Connect Comments

I spend my life trying to block programs like this from gobbling up my network bandwidth, so I'm downloading it right now to see what's up with it! I'll let you know...


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Thats what I need was to hear it from someone that I could ask questions of. So when you get it I still want to hear what you have to say.



Savvy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

SavvyLady,

See you just have to wait sometimes. 
Your lucky because you have Rikku testing it out for you too. Rikku can test for spyware also. I know that Kazaa is spyware and we don't like it do we.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Well are the test results in yet? Im wondering if its any better than Morpheus, which is the same as kazaa but has no spyware.


Savvy


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

Sorry Savvy,

My install got corrupted somehow and now the download page at neo-modus isn't working.

GRRR.

 

I will keep trying.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

its working for me... I just clicked on the link from my first post!


Savvy


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

The download button doesn't work -- Try this link:

Download Direct Connect


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

Finally got the link to work this morning...

This program is both completely scarey and cool.

I would say initially its like a cross between Kazaa and Hotline.

Its Kazaa except its organized. Basically you can form hubs (like the Boards on Hotline) except the Hubs are filled with users and users all list the contents of their hard drives. 

So you connect to a hub that shares files that you're interested in (like Dreamcast backups) and then you just swap freely. When you connect DC lists all the users and how many bytes of stuff they each have. You can choose to search the whole hub for a match or browse each user's stuff. The hub I connected to had a total of 8 Terrabytes of information shared. And that was just one of many many hubs.

However ALL of the files available were mostly warez,divx, or porn. Definitely much more complicated since all the users think they're elite and most of the hubs are European. Grokster, Kazaa are so simple - you just plug in your file name and go. But having to connect to Hubs adds a whole different layer of complexity.

Cool prog though, and its spyware free!


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Thanks so much for the info & for going to that extreme to find it out.
Maybe its something you'll keep??
Kazaa of course is full of spyware so I have Morpheus instead.
( same thing , different server )

It doesn't seem worthwhile to me however as Im not looking for all that stuff.
Maybe others viewing this will be though



Thanks again,

Savvy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Rikku,

I see "warez" talked about but don't know what it is.


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

warez is pirated software although now it probably includes any other material as well. 
I guess you could say its any stolen information. (movies, music, games, etc).
And then the hackerz thro on th3 'z' b3cause thy r just c00l i gu3ss. 

--**//rIkkU\\**--


----------



## Ram Randhawa (Dec 24, 1999)

One other unique feature about directconnect is that hubs can require users to share a certain amount of data, in order to be allowed into the hub. For instance, there are hubs that require you to share 20 or 50GB of data -- 500 or so users on these hubs, and you have more tahn 20TB of files being shared.

In addition to warez and such, there are a lot of divx movies (non-porn) available.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

hi yes i used direct connect for quite awhile, well you need alot of files to enter most of the rooms aleast a couple of gb. also its really for looking into peoples harddrives for things which i found a little boring especially when most are made up of rubbish just to have the weight to enter the rooms. in the end i un- installed & stuck with morpheous  give it a go but also be aware of spyware i'd run ad-aware if i was u too

bye


----------



## sa01 (Apr 18, 2002)

First off DC is not a grokster or kazaa clone. It is in a class above the rest(except for irc).I'm not sure but i think dc came out before both of them and as ne1 knows dc has more files than grokster, kazaa. and morpheus combined and that's a fact! Kazaa and morpeus are crap compared to dc. Dc is especially good for getting movies and apps and you can also chat with people who can help you with any questions. I have used dc for around three years. It now has a few clones of it's own that allow you to connect to the same hubs and they have their pros and cons (dc++). Overall it is the best file sharing program out in my opinion. I share around 100 gigs of movies apps and other stuff and i'm one of thousands. So if you ****Edited by Moderator****. Hey while your at it when your on either kazaa or mor. try web browsing your own ip followed by /1214.(e.g. http://192.168.0.1/1214) in I.E. Anyone with a port scanner can hog all your bandwidth without you even knowing, can you do that on DC?? I think not. All you can do w/ dc is telnet to port 412 and maybe get a user name. ****Edited by Moderator**** Well nehow DC is definitely worth your time.

if you want to know more about dc cheats and the kazaa/morpheus backdoor go to this site
http://thejoker13.freewebsites.com


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

sa01, I see this is your first time on TSG--welcome aboard. I suggest you read the rules before posting, however. I have editied out the rather rude comments you made about another member. Please refrain from such comments in the future and that should enhance your experience here.


----------



## sgooch (Apr 29, 2002)

I used Neomodus. I thought it was a cheap POS file sharing app. First off for 90% of the rooms you go in you need at least 30+ gigs you are willing to share with everyone else.


----------



## WKDCheEks (Jun 17, 2002)

Yes i use it and i love it. we have our own hub too.

come and see us @wildchild.dynu.com

or wildchild.no-ip.com
or wildchild.no-ip.com:420

Our Hub is a 100mb share hub. so come and join us.. we are waiting


----------



## the godfathe (Aug 15, 2002)

Hello,I run a hub on direct connect and it is awesome!!!!you can get the newest games appz and movies at no cost!!!Even movies that are at the theater right now! You can come check out my hub the name is ¤¤TË@M§TÊ®§¤¤ the ip is 142.165.95.238 also 142.165.95.238


----------

